# 2014 Guernsey county bass association



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

2014 tentative schedule 
FishGCBA.com


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have to pay a membership fee and what is the entry fee for tournaments?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Membership for the yr is or was only 10.00 
I think it was 85 per tourney which included BB. 
Check out the site loads of info


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark the tournament director and his wife do a great job on these tourneys. Also a good bunch of guys fishing.


----------



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

Thanks greendragon!
This year the member fee is $15 per person and tourney entry is $75 per boat (includes B.B.)


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anybody need a coangler for Saturday the 26th? I will pay my share of everything 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

